# ERA, Medieval Legends update 1.1



## TARI (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi VI friends,

Here I go again  







I am glad to introduce *"Era, Medieval Legends*" a unique sample library featuring a huge set of historical instruments. All you have been waiting for your Medieval, Renaissance or Fantasy musical productions in one virtual instrument. From plucked, wind, reed, bowed, key and percussion multi sampled instruments to an inspiring collection of magical soundscapes to push your music to the next level.

Deep sampling, real legato and real portato

Thanks to the Best Service Engine 2 you will enjoy a beautiful and easy to use interface

A perfect tool for composers and sound designers to create ambience and music for films, documentaries, video games and new age music.

New sounds for your palette.

*“Era, Medieval Legends”*, a wonderful collection from a forgotten fantasy world of knights, princesses and dragons...

*DEMOS*

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1690212%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


*INSTRUMENTS: 44 total- 29 melodic and 15 percussion*
and more than 100 soundscapes and effects...


*1.-WIND:
*
Flutes

Renaissance Recorder Consort (Soprano, Alto, Tenor and Bass)
Traditional Soprano Recorder
Traditional Wooden Flute
Gemshorn

Reed

Crumhorn Consort (Soprano, Alto, Tenor and Bass)
Bagppipe A
Bagpipe D
Chirimia
Bombarde

War Horns

Anyafil
Shofar

*2.-STRING:
*
Bowed:

Bass Viola da Gamba
Fidule
Hurdy Gurdy

Plucked:

Baroque Guitar
Renaissance Lute
Renaissance Small Harp
Renaissance Small Bray Harp
Zither
Psaltery (Stroken)

*3.-KEY:
*
Organetto
Spinet
Virginal

*4.-PERCUSSION:
*
Army Piccolo Snare 
Barbarian Frame Drum I
Barbarian Frame Drum II 
Frame Drum (stick)
Bombo Leguero 
Bumbac High
Bumbac Mid
Bumbac Low
Distant Drums 
Execution Snare I
Execution Snare II 
Juglar Snare
Tambourine I 
Tambourine II
Tambourine III


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations, Eduardo!

Sounds nice!


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

Wow, cool  

Any additional info already available?


----------



## agaland (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

Sounds very promising, as always; owning Anthology and still using and loving it!
This one looks like the worthy successor of the old Soundbytes "Early Patches" :D 

Any release date yet?


Cheers!


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 1, 2012)

Way to go! I have been waiting for a library like this for YEARS!


----------



## R.Cato (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

No brainer even without knowing the price of it. I have been waiting for such a library for years and I am still using the Early Patches. The demos sound awesome and I am sure this will be such great as the libraries before....


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

YES!


----------



## Nostradamus (Mar 2, 2012)

How nice. I've been a fan of medieval music for years and I'm really looking forward to this lib and the list of containing instruments. I know the high quality stuff from Tari I expect something really great.


----------



## TuomasP (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

Beautiful sounding concept, nice one!


----------



## playz123 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

Will be of interest....as soon as Engine is 64 bit for the Mac.


----------



## agaland (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*



> playz123:
> Will be of interest....as soon as Engine is 64 bit for the Mac.



That's right! I never worked on this engine yet (Anthology works on Kontakt), but I have a friend using Titan (same engine) and when he asked the support about the 64bits availability, he just received a patch that makes the engine to be Lion compatible. Apparently they say that 64bits version is still in development, but my friend told me that it's been a while now!.... Anyway, I'm going a bit out of subject, sorry 'bout that  ...


----------



## 667 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this! It's probably very playable too, based on the quality of Desert Winds. 

Can't wait for more details (instruments and patch list).



stonzthro @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Way to go! I have been waiting for a library like this for YEARS!





R.Cato @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> No brainer even without knowing the price of it. I have been waiting for such a library for years


Sonicouture's Conservatoire Collection has many of these textures also. No reeds though, and the only bowed instrument is a very noisy (but realistic) hurdy gurdy. I bet these two libraries together would be quite excellent.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 3, 2012)

Just catching up on this - yes, a very timely release. It occurs to me that there are fewer and fewer big gaps in the sampling market where there is a lack of quality products, but early / medieval is definitely one. Will keep my eye on this, looking good Eduardo!


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 3, 2012)

Tari, PLEASE release Kontakt versions- because I am not touching Engine 2. Hate it- sorry!


----------



## TARI (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

Thank you guys! 

Era will include *44 instruments*
*29* of them are melodic (wind, reed, key, plucked and bowed strings). 
*15* Percussion instruments

Everything you may need for a medieval/fantasy production.

Apart from that it will include quite a few nice soundscapes.

I added a new demo track called Road to Santiago, featuring part of hurdy gurdy possibilities. All you hear has been played, no phrases!!


[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1690212%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

Release date mid/late April


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 4, 2012)

Very good. Very sad it's in Engine, which doesn't work properly in 64bit :(


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 4, 2012)

+1 on the tragedy of being in Engine. I just can't deal with Engine.


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 4, 2012)

it does sound really good though


----------



## TARI (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

A new Engine version is coming. I don't know exactly when, but soon. It will include mac 64 bits and some other improvements. I understand and respect your point of view, but kontakt is not an option for me just now. I firmly believe that sound is what matters, and if you pay for Engine, you make sure just people who paid for it have it, which is something important, at least for me.
Anyway I wouldnt like this thread to become an Engine one 

Thanks


----------



## playz123 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

Tari, I for one can certainly understand why you'd prefer if discussions continued to focus on your products and not Engine. Bringing Engine into the picture is indeed a distraction. On the other hand, whether we like it or not, in order to get to your products and use them we have to go through Engine, and therefore the two are closely linked, and that's very hard to ignore. Even the sales for your products are being influenced by the current versions of Engine, and that can also be described as sad. In any case, I think most of that is obvious, and all I'll say in addition is that I look forward to using some of your wonderful products in the future...when the Engine problems described have been solved. Best wishes for success with your new library.


----------



## TARI (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

And a new demo featuring Bagpipe added. This demo features a D bagppipe, probably one of the highest pitched ever. 

In Era, you will find 2 different bagpipes (D and A) :D 


*Pagan Celebration* dressed and naked 
[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1690212%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## Chriss Ons (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*

Sigh. These are gorgeous sounds. Since I'm currently working on a project which involes adaptations of some of the _Cantigas De Santa Maria_ and other medieval pieces, I would have loved to add _Medieval Legends_ to my collection, but the sole reason I'm not going to is the complete nuissance called _Engine_.
I recently purchased _Epic World_ and _Engine_ is quite simply giving me a headache. It's the only lib/V.I. I'm having such problems with in terms of quirky behaviour - i.e. random clicks/pops in certain patches, both when used in standalone mode and as a VST. And even though I can't afford to buy the latest and greatest gear, my DAW is a for that purpose dedicated Win7/64 machine with a quadcore CPU and 8 GB RAM; and again - ALL other VI's/plugins I own are running smoothly in Cubase - even in projects which are demanding on the system's resources... except for Engine, which has turned the aforementioned, 200 Euro library into what can best be described as a thoroughbred with a pesky thorn in its hoof. It's what also made me decide not to get the _Desert Winds_ -library, or any other _Engine_-powered product, for that matter. 
It's such a shame - not only because I could really use those sounds but also because I admire the artistic vision of Mr. Tarilonte and feel that developers like him deserve all the support they can get - but I'm not going to buy a product knowing it comes with a seriously flawed playback engine - pun not intended. 
I sincerely hope this library will be a success, but I won't be buying it for said reason. :(


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*

Great stuff Tari, and I also wish you much success, but I am bummed that I will never be able to use your wonderful sounds due to them being stuck with the inferior Engine platform. :( OK...I shouldn't say never.....maybe by Engine 4 or 5 it will become as workable/likeable to me as Kontakt is to me currently.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*



quantum7 @ Sun Mar 04 said:


> Great stuff Tari, and I also wish you much success, but I am bummed that I will never be able to use your wonderful sounds due to them being stuck with the inferior Engine platform. :( OK...I shouldn't say never.....maybe by Engine 4 or 5 it will become as workable/likeable to me as Kontakt is to me currently.



Respectfully, we get it already. You have made it quite clear over a number of posts that you don't like Engine, you don't like Play, you like Kontakt.

You cannot hound these developers into going back to Kontakt.


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*

can we get a list of the instruments.
Thanks


----------



## MaestroRage (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*

maybe i'm just mad lucky but I have never had an issue with ENGINE. I have bought all of Tari's amazing work and this is no different. First day buy for me.


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*



EastWest Lurker @ Sun Mar 04 said:


> quantum7 @ Sun Mar 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff Tari, and I also wish you much success, but I am bummed that I will never be able to use your wonderful sounds due to them being stuck with the inferior Engine platform. :( OK...I shouldn't say never.....maybe by Engine 4 or 5 it will become as workable/likeable to me as Kontakt is to me currently.
> ...



Hey Jay, you should spend some time reading more of my posts on all the various music forums. I had a lot of problems....like most early adopters of PLAY did, but I have stated numerous times in the past year how PLAY has improved. The only thing negative I have mentioned on PLAY lately was regarding Hollywood String's performance with PLAY. Hey, if you want me to stop raving about Eastwest PLAY Pianos like I regularly do, I will stop. If you want me to remove from my personal website that I use PLAY as a part of my music arsenal, I will. 

Many other people people have echoed my exact sentiments regarding Engine, so why you chose to single me out, I don't know. Can you blame people for being aggravated when their favorite sample developers, like Eastwest for example, leave a proven format like Kontakt and go to another one that inevitably is fraught with problems that take years to iron out????? 

Enough people on numerous forums are very annoyed by you, please don't make me one of them. 

Respectfully,

Sean Dockery

*TARI- Sorry for hijacking your thread. I apologize if I was a little harsh on my Engine comments. I truly look forward to one day purchasing your wonderful work once I feel better about Engine, and I truly wish you much success.*


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*



MaestroRage @ Mon Mar 05 said:


> maybe i'm just mad lucky but I have never had an issue with ENGINE. I have bought all of Tari's amazing work and this is no different. First day buy for me.



Prehaps you are using the 32bit version of ENGINE. It's faulty in 64bit.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*



quantum7 @ Sun Mar 04 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Mar 04 said:
> 
> 
> > quantum7 @ Sun Mar 04 said:
> ...



Enough people on other forums also thank me for helping them and for being willing to tell the truth as I see it. You can fall into whichever camp you choose.

I don't blame people for making whatever choices they deem fit to make. What I DO blame them for is over and over again making Kontakt seem like the only reasonable choice for a developer. Had people taken that attitude earlier on with Kontakt, and some did, there would not now be the Kontakt you so like because for years it was vastly inferior to both Gigastudio and the EXS24 in terms of stability and resource hungriness.

By your own admission, Engine has gotten better for you. Why not reward them for their efforts by encouraging them for that rather than telling developers you will not buy their libraries because they are Engine based?


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*

Pulling my comment, it's out of line for this thread.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*

Give it a break! We get it! You don't like Engine. Now I kindly suggest that someone start a new thread about Engine, so we can get back to talking about ancient instruments in this one.


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 5, 2012)

OK, back to Tari's awesome work- anyone who hasn't tried out http://www.try-sound.com (www.try-sound.com) should go there and play around with Tari's libraries. Great stuff!


----------



## playz123 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 05 said:


> Give it a break! We get it! You don't like Engine. Now I kindly suggest that someone start a new thread about Engine, so we can get back to talking about ancient instruments in this one.




http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25201


----------



## TARI (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*

And a new demo for a new instrument: Zither. This magical medieval plucked zither has release tails up to 40 seconds.

Pure Magic  

*DEMO: Winter Morning (Zither)*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F35416362&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## MaestroRage (Mar 6, 2012)

40 seconds?! Aw Tari you're killing me (and my wallet) here :D!

Can you provide a pdf with all instruments soon?


----------



## TARI (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (New Zither demo added)*

Hi MaestroRage, 

I will post the instruments list tomorrow  
In the meantime, a new great demo by Dirk Ehlert:

*DEMO: Dreams of an ERA*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F38885979&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## Jaap (Mar 6, 2012)

Just wow..... what a great great sound. This is really a library that I have been waiting/searching for. I was hoping it was released already (was searching on best service to buy it), but it's not there yet...cry!

Serious again, do you have any information about when it will be released and/or can I subcribe somewhere to a newsletter to get info when it is released?

Cheers and thank you so much for making this. The demos sound really wonderfull. Can't wait to put my hands on this  I have no experience with the Engine 2 sampler, but I will find a way to make this work


----------



## playz123 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (New Zither and orchestral demos added)*



Jaap @ Tue Mar 06 said:


> Serious again, do you have any information about when it will be released



From previous page "Release date mid/late April"


----------



## Jaap (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers Frank, must have missed that


----------



## TARI (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (New Zither and orchestral demos added)*

Hi Jaap,
Yes, Frank is right. We hope to release it during mid/late April. To get an email when it is ready, please subscribe to Best Service newsletter. Anyway I will post it here as soon as it is available  

Now a new totally medieval demo. 100% ERA sounds (just a bunch of them are showed in this demo. Much more included in the library)

A Dance For Gelderland by Russell Bell

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F38894573&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

I promise to post the full instruments list tomorrow 

Tari


----------



## TARI (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (New Medieval demo 100% ERA sounds)*

As promised here it is the instruments list. Hope you are not missing anything :wink: 


*INSTRUMENTS: 44 total- 29 melodic and 15 percussion*
and more than 100 soundscapes and effects...


*1.-WIND:
*
Flutes

Renaissance Recorder Consort (Soprano, Alto, Tenor and Bass)
Traditional Soprano Recorder
Traditional Wooden Flute
Gemshorn

Reed

Crumhorn Consort (Soprano, Alto, Tenor and Bass)
Bagppipe A
Bagpipe D
Chirimia
Bombarde

War Horns

Anyafil
Shofar

*2.-STRING:
*
Bowed:

Bass Viola da Gamba
Fidule
Hurdy Gurdy

Plucked:

Baroque Guitar
Renaissance Lute
Renaissance Small Harp
Renaissance Small Bray Harp
Zither
Psaltery (Stroken)

*3.-KEY:
*
Organetto
Spinet
Virginal

*4.-PERCUSSION:
*
Army Piccolo Snare 
Barbarian Frame Drum I
Barbarian Frame Drum II 
Frame Drum (stick)
Bombo Leguero 
Bumbac High
Bumbac Mid
Bumbac Low
Distant Drums 
Execution Snare I
Execution Snare II 
Juglar Snare
Tambourine I 
Tambourine II
Tambourine III


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Instruments list added!)*

This is absolutely breath taking!!
I will buy this one asap


----------



## flashman (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Instruments list added!)*

....yes but it's on Engine.... :(( 

Another great library lost on a terrible piece of software


----------



## Russ B (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Instruments list added!)*

ive been working on this project with Tari beta testing and demo writing and using ENGINE 2, was my first experience with this platform.

The development is carried out within Independance 3 which i admittedly have issues with in the stability dept, but once i load up ENGINE 2, for me this does run tight and stable.

im on cubase 6.5 on a win7 64bit system and its rock solid.i use all the same platforms we all know and love/hate lol, like PLAY,kontakt etc but i can honestly say despite reservations using Independance 3, ENGINE 2 has performed and i havent logged a single crash or audio fault of any kind using this over a period of the last few weeks.

i pushed it with several instances filled with 16 parts per instance and their hasnt been any odd handling,bizarre audio artifact,glitches or crashes of any kind.

I know a lot of composers have heard things they dont like about ENGINE 2 but havent tried it.I had all these issues with PLAY too in its earlier revision but on the last 3-4 revisions since vers 3 came out, my version of PLAY also runs with no note hanging,crashes,or worrying cpu/memory trends either.

Im kinda biased as im working on this library, but i was waiting for so damn long for a dedicated middle ages library i didnt think anyone was going to take it on.This is def worth that wait.an amazing and very inspiring library like nothing else i possess.

i just hope more of you do make the cross over to ENGINE 2 to enjoy this library as it would be brutal to miss out.

and sorry for just jumping in.im not a big forum poster by my own admission but i just wanted to relay that i had found ENGINE 2 to be a winner for me and i would def state any issues had i encountered any along the way.


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Instruments list added!)*



Russ B @ Sat Mar 10 said:


> ive been working on this project with Tari beta testing and demo writing and using ENGINE 2, was my first experience with this platform.
> 
> The development is carried out within Independance 3 which i admittedly have issues with in the stability dept, but once i load up ENGINE 2, for me this does run tight and stable.
> 
> ...



Tried the 64bit version of ENGINE in VE Pro or Standalone? They don't work - confirmed from Best Service. Therefore it's still unstable.


----------



## Russ B (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Instruments list added!)*

i had it running in cubase 6.5 and it was rock solid for me.sorry this hasnt been the case for you.its the 64bit PC vers of ENGINE 2 and for me its working out really well.

sorry no,i dont use VE PRO so i clearly cant offer anything in that dept.

anyway, just dropped in to see if i could sway the masses,i suspect that isnt realistically going to happen as everyone has their own dealings with a platform and everyone has a experience with them for the better or the worst.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Instruments list added!)*

I was under the impression that it was felt (and suggested) that enough had been said in this thread about Engine, and we could return to focusing on Tari's new library. It is agreed that there is no 64 bit VST engine yet for the Mac and there are problems in VE Pro etc., but hasn't all that already been covered in threads like this one? 
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25201

I suggest everyone, including Tari, 'gets it', so perhaps we could just focus on the library itself again, and discuss Engine concerns elsewhere?


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (New Zither and orchestral demos added)*



TARI @ Wed Mar 07 said:


> Hi Jaap,
> Yes, Frank is right. We hope to release it during mid/late April. To get an email when it is ready, please subscribe to Best Service newsletter. Anyway I will post it here as soon as it is available
> 
> Now a new totally medieval demo. 100% ERA sounds (just a bunch of them are showed in this demo. Much more included in the library)
> ...



This is beautiful.I love the sound of this library


----------



## TARI (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Instruments list added!)*

New out of the box demo featuring baroque guitar  

*The Courtship of Princess Eleanor* by Eduardo Tarilonte

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F39721333&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## TARI (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*

Another out of the box demo featuring *early renaissance harp and traditional soprano recorder *  

*Once Upon a Time* by Eduardo Tarilonte
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F39834203&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## TARI (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*

The box :D


----------



## Daryl (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*

A quick question, if you don't mind. Who does support for your products? You or Best Service?

D


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*

@Box,

so, does this mean there will be a dvd version for order?


----------



## TARI (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*



Daryl @ Wed Mar 21 said:


> A quick question, if you don't mind. Who does support for your products? You or Best Service?
> 
> D


Hi Daryl,
Best Service supports my products.

Tari


MA-Simon @ Wed Mar 21 said:


> @Box,
> 
> so, does this mean there will be a dvd version for order?


Yes! We always offer both options, download and dvd


----------



## playz123 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*

Tari, any chance that you could include a .jpg image of the front of the box along with the download version (if you haven't already thought of that). Some companies already provide some artwork, so that the end user can use it to create DVD labels or jewel case inserts. Just a thought.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*



TARI @ Wed Mar 21 said:


> Daryl @ Wed Mar 21 said:
> 
> 
> > A quick question, if you don't mind. Who does support for your products? You or Best Service?
> ...


Thanks.

D


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (Hurdy Gurdy and Bagpipe demos added)*



quantum7 @ Sun Mar 04 said:


> Great stuff Tari, and I also wish you much success, but I am bummed that I will never be able to use your wonderful sounds due to them being stuck with the inferior Engine platform. :( OK...I shouldn't say never.....maybe by Engine 4 or 5 it will become as workable/likeable to me as Kontakt is to me currently.



I have nearly a dozen pro customers doing work on film, TV and games who have NOT reported a single problem with running Engine 2.0. It's rock solid on a variety of systems and the libraries using it are great. 

If you don't like Engine then start your own thread and we'll get people here from Best Service to respond to you, along with the other devs, who wouldn't be licensing it if it had a lot of problems. 

This is an awesome library. And with so many costumed dramas from the BBC and other sources, this is going to be a real hit.

And for those who have the Sting album featuring John Dowland's music, what a refreshing way to arrange a song!

Way to go Tari!


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*

I look forward to getting the DVD!


----------



## playz123 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*



Peter Alexander @ Wed Mar 21 said:


> I have nearly a dozen pro customers doing work on film, TV and games who have NOT reported a single problem with running Engine 2.0. It's rock solid on a variety of systems and the libraries using it are great.
> 
> If you don't like Engine then start your own thread and we'll get people here from Best Service to respond to you, along with the other devs, who wouldn't be licensing it if it had a lot of problems.



Oh no...a mention of the dreaded "E" word again.  Peter, just FYI, there have been recent threads on Engine. For example:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25201

The complaints etc. aren't frivolous or unfounded, but it was agreed we'd discuss them elsewhere, and not in Tari's thread. HTH.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*

I'm not apologizing for what I said here. Tari is a great talent and believes in himself enough to press forward not just to create, but to invest in himself to license Engine, and to bring us great new sonic tools for our own creations. 

It's becoming an all too common pattern here that when developers bring out a new library on Engine, someone is right there to criticize Engine, thus marring a devs new product launch.

Every player has issues. Talk about those issues elsewhere, not in a thread announcing a new product launch. Give the dev room to announce his product.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*

Wonderful demo's again Tari! Absolutely stunning.

Why is it still March..... :( 

Keep up the good work o-[][]-o


----------



## TARI (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*



playz123 @ Wed Mar 21 said:


> Tari, any chance that you could include a .jpg image of the front of the box along with the download version (if you haven't already thought of that). Some companies already provide some artwork, so that the end user can use it to create DVD labels or jewel case inserts. Just a thought.


Hi playz123,
Forest Kingdom and Epic World come in a box, so there is no reason for that, but it makes sense for ERA, which will come in a DVD case.
We will include the cover in the download version. 
Thanks for the suggestion



Peter Alexander @ Wed Mar 21 said:


> Way to go Tari!



Thank you very much Peter! :D 



StrangeCat @ Wed Mar 21 said:


> I look forward to getting the DVD!


  


Jaap @ Thu Mar 22 said:


> Wonderful demo's again Tari! Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Why is it still March..... :(
> 
> Keep up the good work o-[][]-o



Thanks Jaap! :D


----------



## TARI (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (a new out of the box demo added)*

Hi again,

New short demo featuring Bass Viola da Gamba and multisampled Church Bells (plus a subtle soundscape)

100% ERA sounds. Just reverb added.  

*Daybreak in the Monastery*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F41134000&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## TARI (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring bass viola da gamba and church bells)*

And another demo featuring Alto and Tenor renaissance recorders, Renaissance Lute and soundscapes.

100% ERA sounds. Just reverb added.  

*Lost Sacred Place*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F34266401&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## Consona (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends*

I'm just rearranging my budget to get this library.

Any news about articulations or CC possibilities like vibrato control for some instruments or something? Results which are possible with Anthology Celtic Winds sound so wonderful.


----------



## TARI (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

Hi Consona,
Although these instruments are more ancient, and due to that, more rudimentary and primitive than the modern ones, you will find ornaments, real legato, real portato and everything you need to make them sound real in a totally out of the box context.
Era was recorded in the real way all included instruments were played in the early times. Just play and it will sound to early music :D 
Although vibrato was not used in early music, you will find it in Era as well, controlled via CC. In Engine, just right clicking any button or knob allows you to assign any CC of your choice.
So you will find Era perfect for early music, new age or film music.
I hope this answers your question.

Thanks for your interest,

Tari


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 24, 2012)

So..when? You said April now it says May on Best service..


----------



## SPOTS (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

This library raises a dilemna to me. The library in itself sounds really nice, but from many posts I've read about Engine (here and elsewhere), I am not much interested in jumping on it. My experience with the PLAY engine finally led me to get rid off all my PLAY instruments a while ago (personal choice) and I have never really had any regret except for having spent money in instruments I don't use anymore.

I fear that with Engine it would be like making a step back for me, hence my strong reluctance. Everything I use works flawlessly, without a hassle and I'm not looking for buying products that will pollute my system (performance and stability wise).

Too bad, as this library sounds as exquisite as original. And I really wish Eduardo a great success with it. But for the record, had that library been developed for Kontakt, it would be my next Number One purchase without thinking!


----------



## Justus (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



SPOTS @ Tue Apr 24 said:


> This library raises a dilemna to me. The library in itself sounds really nice, but from many posts I've read about Engine (here and elsewhere), I am not much interested in jumping on it. My experience with the PLAY engine finally led me to get rid off all my PLAY instruments a while ago (personal choice) and I have never really had any regret except for having spent money in instruments I don't use anymore.
> 
> I fear that with Engine it would be like making a step back for me, hence my strong reluctance. Everything I use works flawlessly, without a hassle and I'm not looking for buying products that will pollute my system (performance and stability wise).
> 
> Too bad, as this library sounds as exquisite as original. And I really wish Eduardo a great success with it. But for the record, had that library been developed for Kontakt, it would be my next Number One purchase without thinking!



ENGINE is not as bad as some people say, just a bit heavy on CPU (and RAM?), Speaking from a WinXP64 point of view...


----------



## SPOTS (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

Running on a Mac, 64-bit here... hence my concern.


----------



## TARI (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

Hello,
Yes, May is definitely the release date. Cannot tell you exactly when though.

Regarding Engine, the new version, including mac 64 bits is around the corner! =o 

Era has been programmed in such a way that it is extremely RAM and CPU friendly, which is really good news IMHO.

Thanks,

Tari


----------



## SPOTS (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

Thanks Eduardo for the feedback. I will then wait to hear from users about their experience with the new Engine on Mac 64 bits, once it's out. But hopefully it will finally be working fine.


----------



## Consona (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



TARI @ Tue Apr 24 said:


> Hi Consona,
> Although these instruments are more ancient, and due to that, more rudimentary and primitive than the modern ones, you will find ornaments, real legato, real portato and everything you need to make them sound real in a totally out of the box context.
> Era was recorded in the real way all included instruments were played in the early times. Just play and it will sound to early music :D
> Although vibrato was not used in early music, you will find it in Era as well, controlled via CC. In Engine, just right clicking any button or knob allows you to assign any CC of your choice.
> ...


Thank you for response, Tari. I have borrowed some literature about medieval music to educate myself, because it is still shock to me they did not use vibrato. :D


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

This looks really wonderful, Tari. I know a lot of folks have been asking for medieval instruments over the years and the pickings have been sporadic and fairly slim. Now we will have this one as well as the SC one that came out last year. I'm particularly looking forward to ERA because I know that you do absolutely stellar work. (well... and so does SC)


----------



## Consona (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

Will this library contain some microtuning options?


----------



## shakuman (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



Consona @ Thu May 17 said:


> Will this library contain some microtuning options?



+1 o/~


----------



## TARI (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



Consona @ Thu May 17 said:


> Will this library contain some microtuning options?


Hello Consona and Shakuman,
Engine doesn't support microtuning yet. But while it is implemented, you can use Independence 3 to load the library and use its microtuning option. If you don't have it, there is an upgrade for just 29 euros.

Best,

Tari


----------



## MA-Simon (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



> Renaissance Recorder Consort (Soprano, Alto, Tenor and Bass)


Just a quick question, are there different artikulations too (longs, shorts, flutter)? Or are these "just" legato patches?


----------



## TARI (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



MA-Simon @ Sat May 19 said:


> > Renaissance Recorder Consort (Soprano, Alto, Tenor and Bass)
> 
> 
> Just a quick question, are there different artikulations too (longs, shorts, flutter)? Or are these "just" legato patches?


Hello MA-Simon,

There are real legato, real portato (which is the authentic medieval way of playing), staccato, mordents and trill. I wanted to keep the real medieval style and articulations, in such a way, everything you play will sound instantly to medieval/early music  
Tari


----------



## MA-Simon (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



> There are real legato, real portato (which is the authentic medieval way of playing), staccato, mordents and trill. I wanted to keep the real medieval style and articulations, in such a way, everything you play will sound instantly to medieval/early music Smile


Awesome! Thanks


----------



## agaland (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

Hey Tari!

I go on BestService website almost every day, and I still can see that the delivery time is scheduled for 2 to 3 weeks; we're almost end of May now, so maybe you could give us an update on the release date? 
My wallet is jumping in my pocket all the time, I think it can't wait that much longer!  

Cheers!


----------



## Jaap (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



agaland @ Tue May 22 said:


> Hey Tari!
> 
> I go on BestService website almost every day, and I still can see that the delivery time is scheduled for 2 to 3 weeks; we're almost end of May now, so maybe you could give us an update on the release date?
> My wallet is jumping in my pocket all the time, I think it can't wait that much longer!
> ...



My wallet is jumping with you o=?

bit offtopic, but to sooth my hunger I have purchased his other products and just wow :D Enjoying Forrest Kingdom, Epic World and Desert Winds so much. Thank you for those great products and I fully believe ERA will be a wonderful addition.
Also engine 2.0 works like a charm on 64 bit, though using it in VEpro 5, but totally no problems with it.

o-[][]-o


----------



## TeamLeader (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



Jaap @ Tue May 22 said:


> Also engine 2.0 works like a charm on 64 bit, though using it in VEpro 5, but totally no problems with it.
> 
> o-[][]-o



Really??? That could be exciting. What version?. Perhaps it is more recent than the one we tried.


----------



## Jaap (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



TeamLeader @ Tue May 22 said:


> Jaap @ Tue May 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Also engine 2.0 works like a charm on 64 bit, though using it in VEpro 5, but totally no problems with it.
> ...



I have version 2.02 (release october 2011). I don't know if it's due to running it in VEP5 (haven't tried it without it), but I integrated it on one of my slave machines and it is working without any problems. The system I am using is windows 7 64 bit and the latest (I think :D) VEP version.


----------



## Daryl (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



TeamLeader @ Tue May 22 said:


> Jaap @ Tue May 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Also engine 2.0 works like a charm on 64 bit, though using it in VEpro 5, but totally no problems with it.
> ...


Hmmm. I'm finding Engine pretty bad, compared with other sample players. I really can't recommend it. Maybe things will improve with Engine 3.

D


----------



## vicontrolu (May 24, 2012)

Hi Eduardo,

Any news? when can we expect the release of your beautiful libray?


----------



## TARI (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

Thanks guys for your kind words! :D 
Please, allow me until coming monday to say something. All I can say now is that it is around the corner. Really close!


----------



## Aakaash Rao (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

I'm refreshing this page every other minute


----------



## MA-Simon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

I do need this, now! :wink:


----------



## Aakaash Rao (May 28, 2012)

Why must you torture us, Tari? :o


----------



## vicontrolu (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*


----------



## MA-Simon (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

Soon, it will be June


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

Well, I don't mind waiting a little bit longer if it isn't _quite_ ready yet, but I'm sure we're getting close. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.  

In the meantime, you can get a look at the GUI, listen to audio demos, and also get an idea of the pricing by taking a look at the Best Service website: http://www.bestservice.de/sort2.asp/synthesizer/best_service/en

I've only heard a little bit so far... but nice job on the recorders and the lute... and the zither! The War Horn sounds cool as well! 

Okay, I'm REALLY excited now! Tari, I hope you are able to at least post an update for us.


----------



## david robinson (May 30, 2012)

tari.
impressive.
love the shawms. so rude.
you compositions for these are also great.
good luck for you with this.
j.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



> Please, allow me until coming monday to say something. All I can say now is that it is around the corner. Really close!


Any chance of a Release this week?


----------



## TARI (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*

Hi guys,
Sorry for this delay in answering, but I wanted to be sure about the release date.
Era will be released the *18th of June.* I promise there won't be any delay!! that's a final date. Probably it will be released some days before...

Thanks for your understanding :wink: 

Tari


----------



## jtenney (Jun 8, 2012)

Tari, that's great news! Also, will ERA ship with the new version of Engine supporting 64-bit for Mac?

later,
John


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 8, 2012)

jtenney @ Fri Jun 08 said:


> Tari, that's great news! Also, will ERA ship with the new version of Engine supporting 64-bit for Mac?
> 
> later,
> John



that's *THE* question of the year (well, actually of the last year already, too)...


----------



## TARI (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (release date 18th of June)*

New Engine version with Mac 64 bits will be available about a couple of months later. We tried to release it with Era, but wasn't possible. We want a stable and realiable version. Anyway, as you know, Engine is free, so you will be able to update as soon as it is ready 
Era has been wisely programmed and it is extremely RAM friendly.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new demo featuring alto and tenor renaissance recorders, ren. lute)*



TARI @ Fri Jun 08 said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry for this delay in answering, but I wanted to be sure about the release date.
> Era will be released the *18th of June.* I promise there won't be any delay!! that's a final date. Probably it will be released some days before...
> 
> ...



o-[][]-o cheers for the update!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (release date 18th of June)*

Thank you for the update. Imo, that's a good solution... releasing the stable version first and then releasing the 64-bit update for Engine when it's ready. 

Really looking forward to ERA... the demos show that this library is going to be an excellent addition to your growing line-up of excellent and inspirational titles!

Cheers!


----------



## TARI (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (release date 18th of June)*

First Era demo video featuring Medieval Fidule, one of my favorite instruments


----------



## TARI (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (demo video added)*

and 3 more videos. Please, subscribe to my youtube channel if you didn't yet 

*BAG PIPE DEMO
*


*HURDY GURDY DEMO
*


*BAROQUE GUITAR DEMO
*


----------



## Consona (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (demo video added)*

Too bad ERA missed 2 for 1 sale. I want to grab ERA, Desert winds, Anthology: Celtic Wind Vol. 01 and Anthology: Spiritual Wind Vol. 02. Any idea how often are these sales available?


----------



## TARI (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (demo video added)*

Hi Consona,
Best Service doesn't make any special offer of any product until it is one year old at least. 

Including Desert Winds in that offer was an exception. I am sorry it won't happen with Era.

Tari


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (demo video added)*

Very much looking forward to this!
Could you, maybe, release on Friday, so i can enjoy playing arround while it is weekend? :wink: 
Btw. not shure if i should download ore wait for the dvd Version. 
Do you have an estimate on the download size?


----------



## TARI (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (demo video added)*

Hi MA-Simon,
Era size is 10,4 Gb (over 11.000 mono samples), not sure how much will take in rar format. I hope you can recieve it this week :wink:


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (demo video added)*



> Hi MA-Simon,
> Era size is 10,4 Gb (over 11.000 mono samples), not sure how much will take in rar format. I hope you can recieve it this week Wink


Wohooooo! Thank you! :D


----------



## Consona (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (demo video added)*



TARI @ Tue Jun 12 said:


> Hi Consona,
> Best Service doesn't make any special offer of any product until it is one year old at least.
> 
> Including Desert Winds in that offer was an exception. I am sorry it won't happen with Era.
> ...


Thank you very much for response. I didn't realize that business model. But that's ok, I'll buy ERA now and the rest of libraries when 2 for 1 sale is available again.


----------



## TARI (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (demo video added)*

Hello,
Please, check out this great Era walkthrough by Dirk Ehlert  http://www.scorecastonline.com/2012/06/14/video-walkthrough-era-medieval-legends-by-eduardo-tarilonte-best-service/ (http://www.scorecastonline.com/2012/06/ ... t-service/)

Tari


----------



## agaland (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (walkthrough video added)*

Hey Tari! My wallet has finally stopped jumping, I've just bought Era this morning! Thank you for your hard work, the library is absolutely amazing!! Plus the price is very nice for such quality, again congrats for this wonderful product!

Cheers!
o-[][]-o


----------



## TARI (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (walkthrough video added)*

Thank you very much agaland! 
I am really glad you like it. Hope you find it inspiring for your music.

I am also happy you mention the price. I firmly think it is a steal having in mind all what the library offers.

Tari


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (walkthrough video added)*

Of course I bought it yesterday as soon as the release was there!
Thank you! Download is complete now. Installing. 

But I would have loved something like an download manager?
Manually Downloading all the part files over the period of ~12 hours, whitout beeing allowed to use an own download manager, was a real pain. :|
Luckily my connection stayed stable and I could download everything without errors.


----------



## Consona (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (demo video added)*



TARI @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> Hello,
> Please, check out this great Era walkthrough by Dirk Ehlert  http://www.scorecastonline.com/2012/06/14/video-walkthrough-era-medieval-legends-by-eduardo-tarilonte-best-service/ (http://www.scorecastonline.com/2012/06/ ... t-service/)
> 
> Tari


Great video. Worths million of demos, imo. 



TARI @ Fri Jun 15 said:


> I firmly think it is a steal having in mind all what the library offers.


For sure. I'm really surprised after all that research in the VI waters. The sound quality of this library is astounding and the price so low. Some other developers offer one instrument for the same price as you offer the whole package and the quality is just top notch. I hope in commercial success for I'm really looking forward to the next libraries that will hopefully come.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (walkthrough video added)*

Been playing arround all Morning. Wow. 
Love everything! Hard to stop.
Also: The price is indeed a steal! Even with Vat added. :wink:


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm very interested in the soundscapes. How do they compare to those found in Epic World, Forest Kingdom, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 15, 2012)

Now listened to the lib for the first time and wow: AWESOME sound! Just watched Dirk Ehlert's nice overview video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEq0BC4HMsU&feature=player_embedded (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEq0BC4H ... r_embedded)

Really can't wait for a Mac 64 bit version...

Marco


----------



## TARI (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (walkthrough video added)*

Thank you very much guys!! Really, really appreciate your words  

Aakaash, you can check a few of the included soundscapes in this video:


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (walkthrough video added)*

Thanks for your response, Eduardo. The soundscapes look wonderful, but I was really hoping for soundscapes that were more acoustic and more calm and tranquil. My absolute favorite soundscape out of all the ones in Forest Kingdom and Epic World is Bamboo Forest from Epic World- are there a lot of soundscapes similar to that in Desert Winds and Era?


----------



## TARI (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (walkthrough video added)*

Hi Aakaash,
This coming week, Era will be availbale to be tested online at http://www.try-sound.com (www.try-sound.com). There you will be able to play every single patch included in the library. Nothing better than testing it by yourself. I will let you know when it is ready :wink:


----------



## TARI (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (walkthrough video added)*

Hello!

Enjoy this trailer :D o[])


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 28, 2012)

I purchased this and Forest kingdom together. They both sound excellent!! two thumbs way up! very good legato transitions, lots of personality, lots of unique sounds.

What I'm scratching my head about is, where the heck is the default reverb? I can't seem to edit it. I like to turn it off to save resources and bus a send to my main altiverbs so that I can match the rest of my template


----------



## TARI (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

Hi Stuart!
Thank you very much  Glad you like them. You can turn reverb off in both libraries just clicking the on/off button in the interface. You can also adjust the amount of revberb. Can you see the buttons?

Tari


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey Tari,

On/off button. I shoulda thought of that : ) I guess it's an "under the hood" feature.


----------



## TARI (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

:wink:


----------



## star.keys (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

Hi folks,

I installed this library and ENGINE 2, and added the library under LIBRARY through Preferences menu (and restarted). However, I can't find this library or it's instruments under the popup menu that should have appear when clicked on "Click here to load instrument". This is so frustrating for what's supposed to be a good library. No online support/ FAQs.

Any clues please? I'm on OSX Lion, opening the ENGINE directly (standalone)


----------



## star.keys (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

Looks like this ENGINE thing is still 32-bit? What crap is that? There is no uninstaller. I manually deleted everything under Library/Application Support folder, plus dragged the ENGINE icon into trash, still that doesn't cleanup the settings because when I reinstall, it still shows my old library location. This is rubbish.


----------



## TARI (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

Hi starkeys, please send me a pm with your email and I will help you


----------



## star.keys (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

Thank you Eduardo. Apparently one of the archives was corrupted during download, so I will just try and redownload that file (and re-extract the archive) and see if that works..


----------



## star.keys (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

Resolved - my fault, was out of disk space!


----------



## Consona (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

I finally bought ERA a few days ago and it is fantastic. Instruments sound so vivid and organic, they can bring that medieval atmosphere instantly. And after I checked out all instruments I realized there are sound design patches and they sound fabulous as well.

I will repeat myself but so much for price that is so low, wonderful. I hope there is some 2 for 1 sale soon because I cannot resist buying other libraries. At least Forest Kingdom, Desert Winds and both Anthologies must be mine. :D

I'm really looking forward to your next releases.


edit: Just bought Forest Kingdom, couldn't help it. :D


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

You should consider signing up to the Best Service newsletter. That way you will find out right away if any sales come up. As you said though... ERA is a great value even at full price.


----------



## TARI (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*



Consona @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> I finally bought ERA a few days ago and it is fantastic. Instruments sound so vivid and organic, they can bring that medieval atmosphere instantly. And after I checked out all instruments I realized there are sound design patches and they sound fabulous as well.
> 
> I will repeat myself but so much for price that is so low, wonderful. I hope there is some 2 for 1 sale soon because I cannot resist buying other libraries. At least Forest Kingdom, Desert Winds and both Anthologies must be mine. :D
> 
> ...



Thanks Consona and Wes!
Glad to know you like the whole library  You have an special offer for some of the products you mention here:
http://www.bestservice.de/special.asp/en

Best,


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

Finally had a chance to pick up ERA. THANKS, Tari!!!

So... now there are no more Tari libraries to get. You need to come up with the next one! :lol: 

Actually, now I have plenty to work with for a while. :D


----------



## TARI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Announcing Best Service - ERA, Medieval Legends (new trailer added)*

Hi Wes,
Hope you find ERA inspiring!
A new one is coming before the end of the year...and more to come next year, of course :wink: 

Thanks


----------



## Mystic (Jun 10, 2014)

Medieval Legends was updated this morning to 1.1

Dear user of an Era - Medieval Legends Library by Eduardo Tarilonte,
We are happy to announce the availability of the free update to library version 1.1 today.
Please download the update installer according your OS here
http://www.bestservice.de/en/downloads.html
and follow the instructions. The Update will rename your existing Layers folder to “backup” in case you have stored any selfmade layers in the factory folder.
It´s also recommended to download and install the latest Engine version 2.2.0.105

LIBRARY IMPROVEMENTS

•	New legato mode - Not only the following but also the prior played note will be used for legato 
•	3 new different marcato articulations for shawms, crumhorn consort, renaissance flute consort, traditional soprano flute and traditional wooden flute.
This new marcato articulation has been placed in C keyswitch (octave depending on the instrument)
The 3 kind of marcatos are triggered via velocity:
- Long Marcato: vel 01-47
- Med Marcato: vel 48-95
- Short Marcato: vel 96-127 
•	Humanize Pitch Function in all wind instruments, fidule and bass viola da gamba. If you want to modify the settings, just go to the pro edit page and change the random default tuning settings (-10/+10) 
•	Automatic release function added in all instruments which already had release. Now the release will sound automatically. 
•	Some minor Bug fixes


----------



## Mystic (Jun 10, 2014)

Haha, I guess I could have just waited for you to post it, TARI. Didn't realize you were the developer. 

I gotta say, I love this library. Been using it quite a bit on a new project. Bass Viola da Gamba is by far my most used instrument on it. My only question would be is there a way to have continuous sound with it rather than having that break when it gets to the end of the bow?

I also have to say that the soundscapes are among the best I've found. Would love to see more in the future or maybe even a new library of nothing but these kinds of soundscapes.


----------



## TARI (Jun 10, 2014)

Mystic @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> Haha, I guess I could have just waited for you to post it, TARI. Didn't realize you were the developer.
> 
> I gotta say, I love this library. Been using it quite a bit on a new project. Bass Viola da Gamba is by far my most used instrument on it. My only question would be is there a way to have continuous sound with it rather than having that break when it gets to the end of the bow?
> 
> I also have to say that the soundscapes are among the best I've found. Would love to see more in the future or maybe even a new library of nothing but these kinds of soundscapes.



No problem! 

Thanks for your kind words, Regarding the viola da gamba, some more news are coming soon 

Tari


----------



## Consona (Jun 10, 2014)

Great news!








Mystic @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> I also have to say that the soundscapes are among the best I've found. Would love to see more in the future or maybe even a new library of nothing but these kinds of soundscapes.


There are Tari's _Sampled Landscape_ and _Epic World_ libraries which are focused on soundscapes. But some more would be, of course, a good thing.  I love ERA's soundscapes, I even used them in action track today.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 10, 2014)

Consona @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> There are Tari's _Sampled Landscape_ and _Epic World_ libraries which are focused on soundscapes. But some more would be, of course, a good thing.  I love ERA's soundscapes, I even used them in action track today.



Wow, thanks for pointing those out! Gonna check them out now. :D


----------

